
UK cops say visiting the dark web is a potential sign of terrorism - arto
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pay4gz/uk-cops-say-visiting-the-dark-web-is-a-potential-sign-of-terrorism
======
Techn0logist
For those making snarky comparisons to "eating food" or "waking up in the
morning"...

If I had a group of people, and wanted to find out the terrorist, which would
be a more useful metric for raising my probability of discovering them?

    
    
      1. The person eats food
      2. The person wakes up in the morning
      3. The person uses the dark web
    

It doesn't mean everyone using the dark web is a terrorist -- but no one said
that. It means that it's a useful metric when trying to spot terrorists.

Pair it with other useful metrics and you have a good algorithm for who to
keep an eye on.

------
wcr3
something about the phrase "visiting the dark web" just makes me laugh; it
sounds so nonchalant.

anyway, vice doesn't do journalism.

~~~
wand3r
> vice doesn't do journalism

Really? I like vice and certainly enjoy their brand of coverage vs other
offerings. Why do you say they "aren't journalists"?

------
wand3r
100% of all terrorists consumed food within 72 hours of their attack/attempted
attack. We need to stop being so gutless and just ban food altogether.

------
LyalinDotCom
With this line of thinking i guess so is waking up in the morning?

~~~
SamUK96
Be careful when you buy that book about buildings, criminals live in
buildings!!

Sounds about the right level of logic for upper echelons of UK police, who
also for the most part still live in the 17th century...

I wouldn't be surprised if they thought online piracy was kids building ships
in Minecraft...

~~~
carterehsmith
UK managed to break Enigma Machine in WWII, and discover public-key
cryptography way before it was public.

Safe to assume that they know way more things.. about things... than you or I
do.

